# Some of my Argentines are waking up!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is one of my normal males:


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome...all your tegus are coming out looking nice and fat! How old is he? Will that light brown on top of his head fade out to white over time?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Joe!!

Well he is shedding, look at the top of his head and under his jowl. That part has not came off yet.

He is three years old and will ready to be bred this season.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW! he looks AWESOME! Do most of your BnWs males get that bulky? How long is he?


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 27, 2008)

He's almost as big as Caseys' Gecko!! Thats crazy! lol


----------



## dorton (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice bobby, I'm glad there digging out for you.


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 27, 2008)

dude thats awesome!!! your tegus are all so amazing!


----------



## DZLife (Feb 28, 2008)

How do all your wonderful tegus maintain that gorgeous sheen!?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 29, 2008)

DZLife said:


> How do all your wonderful tegus maintain that gorgeous sheen!?



I did not do nothing to him, he is just a very healthy tegu. This will be his first breeding season, he looks to be ready and in great shape.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 1, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > How do all your wonderful tegus maintain that gorgeous sheen!?
> ...



Oh, I didn't mean that as an insinuation, it was intended as a compliment!
He's gonna make some pretty gu's!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 2, 2008)

he is a beast


----------



## olympus (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## ChristopherDayton (Mar 2, 2008)

well if Bobby did not do nothing.. then that means he did something! 0.o lol Gorgeous animals you have my man!! very jealous up here in Canada


----------



## Mike (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice pics, mine have woken up as well.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 2, 2008)

He's sure is a big, handsome boy :-D I'm sure he will make the girls very happy


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I agree he is a big pretty boy, and should have some awesome offspring this coming season.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 3, 2008)

Juancho says she likes that huge boy haha, but I wont let her date him, cause she is only 10 and I have to talk with him first, you know how this things are haha.


----------

